# i want more power!!



## motorheadls11 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey guys i have a bone stock ls1 gto. i want to make it hmmmm more of an animal. i was wondering what mods i shud do. i am going to do exhaust and intake and cam and heads but have know idea on what company's to use guys please help me! :confused :confused :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you would just search around abit you could easly find your answer.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/want-goat-go-faster-22037/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Also when you ask as question like I want more power we would need more to help you.

1. Budget
2. DD or track
3. NA or FI
4. M6 or A4, LS1 or LS2


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Also when you ask as question like I want more power we would need more to help you.
> 
> 1. Budget
> 2. DD or track
> ...


well we know it's an LS1 but i agree that especially knowing the budget and if the owner was going to do the work himself would be a big help


----------

